# IMT exchanging driving license



## Justin123 (Nov 30, 2020)

I just emailed IMT with my documents to exchange my UK license and got an automated acknowledgement. Has anyone else changed their driving license this way? Does the email route actually work or should I be physically going to an IMT office??


----------



## Dr Gillis (Dec 4, 2020)

Hi Yes it does. My husband and I started the process a few weeks ago and he has an appointment today. Good luck,



Justin123 said:


> I just emailed IMT with my documents to exchange my UK license and got an automated acknowledgement. Has anyone else changed their driving license this way? Does the email route actually work or should I be physically going to an IMT office??


----------



## RainbowMan (May 30, 2018)

Justin123 said:


> I just emailed IMT with my documents to exchange my UK license and got an automated acknowledgement. Has anyone else changed their driving license this way? Does the email route actually work or should I be physically going to an IMT office??


Yes I have completed the online process. I started 1st Oct and 2 weeks later a request came for the €30 which I paid via my Pt bank account. About another 2 weeks later I was given an appointment for the biometrics at Faro IMT, 2 more weeks the temp licence came through the post with a request to send my actual UK licence to Porto then 2 weeks later I received my new plastic licence recorded delivery mail. Less than 8 weeks in total. Not everybody is having the same experience mind.


----------

